# Might get into the trades (19 yrs old)



## davidchaulk (Feb 28, 2013)

I was in a pretty similar situation.|

18, Canadian, just graduating highschool and unsure whether to go into university or into carpentry.

I decided to go to tradeschool and haven't looked back - I've been working on my apprenticeship and have had great job security and plenty of work and working opportunities.

At the same time, I kinda' wish I had a business (or similar) degree under my belt. It'd help a great deal with the whole "branching out on my own" thing, when that time comes.

So I say go for both - who says you can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Sk94 (Apr 12, 2013)

Could always take a business course online, still haven't decided, I'm looking for a construction job for this summer though at the moment


----------



## Derek1157 (Dec 21, 2012)

You can't go wrong with a business program! I would try to do some combination of both. Here's the thing, when you first get into the trades, you'll be fetching tools, rolling up cords, sweeping job-sites, picking up trash, getting yelled at, being made to feel like an idiot, but after a couple months of that, if you're showing ambition, the crotchety old bastards will start taking the time to show you stuff. And trust me, you will learn a lot, FAST! Shouldn't be hard to find a part-time job being a gopher for a construction company. Eventually, if you go into business for yourself, a business degree will be invaluable. You'll know all about projections, reports(and there's tons of them), taxes, business structure, overhead, profit margins, etc, etc. It will make your life easier. Or do what I did, and just marry a hot woman that works as a business manager/accountant and takes care of all that for me lolMaybe you can take some of your classes online or at night, and work during the day. It's all about ambition. Some owner may even let you work in the shop on weekends or evenings. My first construction job I worked at for a year. Hired in Summer. When winter came they laid off all the other grunts, but kept me on because my boss made a joke about the how the only way he could keep me on, was if I agreed to work with this old a$$hole in the shop all winter building dormers for military duplexes. This guy wasn't thrilled, and neither was I, but I wanted to be in this industry. So I did it. By the end of winter, I learned a lot about carpentry, and me and the old guy were friends. He still didn't consider me his equal, but he was never cross with me after that and respected me for sticking it out all winter. Same thing happened again when I was a welder at a fence company. Winter comes, there's nothing to do, but my boss offered to keep me busy building security panels(temp fencing for construction sites). That's all I did all winter long. Must have made 2000 of them. The point is, you'll be starting at the bottom until they see you wanting to progress. Most owners will be more inclined to help you if you're enrolled in classes too. I know I would be! If I were you, I would get out there and get your hands dirty, but at least start getting some classes under your belt too! The world was built by guys performing trades, not guys sitting behind desks. As far as construction outlook, it's definitely getting better. Not even close to where it was 5 years ago before the collapse, but better. But, just because not as much new stuff is being built, doesn't mean nothing's happening. Many people are fixing up the homes they have, remodeling, adding, renovating. That's why guys like me are doing well. Not sure where you heard about the electrical trades, but I've heard differently. It's everywhere, plain and simple. Try going through a single day without it. Also, if you have a degree and work in the construction biz, it sets you up for less physically demanding work in your "autumn" years. Maybe after 30 years of shoveling sh!t, getting rained on, freezing your a$$ off outside, you'll be able to work as an estimator, or a draftsmen, or something like that while other guys your age are still pounding nails. I'll tell you this much.......I'm 29. Been working construction since I was 16. It's all I've ever done. I'm in my 3rd year of business and as of now, it's been the best decision I've ever made. Keep in mind too, that a business degree can set you up nicely for post grad studies if you decide to go further and become an architect or something like that. I urge you to explore both paths. And don't take too much time deciding, otherwise "life" may happen to you and you may not have as much say in these matters. Good luck.


----------



## Sk94 (Apr 12, 2013)

What's the process of getting myself a construction job with no experience? Do I need to call the union? Or just look in my newspaper? Which I did but saw nothing of relation


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Sk94 said:


> What's the process of getting myself a construction job with no experience? Do I need to call the union? Or just look in my newspaper? Which I did but saw nothing of relation


Go to your county or municipality, pull all the permits pulled, dress for work, pack your tools, pack a lunch and start hitting jobsites at 630 am, works like a charm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sk94 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you brother


----------



## Derek1157 (Dec 21, 2012)

Some of them post at job centers. I used to just call them up though. Get a phone book, or even better, drive to their offices to fill out apps. If you see someone who looks like a foreman, introduce yourself. It's Spring, companies will be looking for new guys. Talk to people, ask questions, even if you're only talking to a receptionist. Sometimes you have to be a little bold. One thing's for sure, they're sure as hell not going to come looking for you! As far as not having experience, they were 19 once too. They started out not knowing anything and relied on someone to give them a start. That's how it works in construction. The older generations teach the younger ones. The things you'll learn cannot be taught in a classroom. It's all about ambition. You've got to show them you're interested. A driver's license is super important, so hopefully you have that. Not having one is probably the quickest way to get turned down.


----------



## john7g (Jan 6, 2010)

Go to college and get an education in Construction Management and Business. You can use these both for your own business and will also make you useful as an employee depending on which way you chose to go.


----------



## black95gt (Nov 25, 2012)

My suggestion would be to to jump into one of the trades. If i could do it over again, I would have joined the electrical union. I enjoyed the electrical work that I have helped electricians out on. Starting out young, you wont make very much but after you get that journeyman status and move up to a master, you will be making a very good wage that will support a nice lifestyle. This is typical with a lot of the trades. When you get to be older, start having a family, have debt, house payments, loans, ect. It makes it really hard to change careers and have to start off at the bottom with a bottom wage.

You can easily get a business degree online these day or do it through your local community college during the evenings. These are a dime a dozen and can be done anytime. 

If you do make the jump into construction, just be reliable, hard working, willing to do the grunt work, and take in all the knowledge that is provided to you. Ask questions and show that your interested in learning the job. Work safely and dont be the dumb invincible kid that trys to show off and ends up in a cast or worse, costing the employer hundreds or thousands in workmans comp.

Good luck to you in whichever route you take!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Sk94 said:


> I would love to become a carpenter and go to college maybe later in life


Then why don't you do that? Or you can work during the day and go to night school which is what I did. Do you have aspirations of being a contractor? If you do, get started with a construction management program. And stay focused, never stop learning. My only regret is even after graduating I should have kept learning. I wish I would have read more business books, maybe kept taking a few night classes. 

As far as job security, hard to say. I know a few old workmates that moved on to other things after the economy took a dive. They told me they needed to switch, couldn't find enough work in construction. But there are still lots of people that make a career out of construction, they'll do it until they are 60 or 70. If you love carpentry then stick with it, don't let people tell you it's inconsistent and you won't work half the time. I used to hear that all the time, I still do every now and then. People used to try and discourage me all the time from working construction. But I've stuck with it and am happy with it. It's true there can be some tough times trying to find work, but it's not impossible. If you all you want is job security then you can be a nurse, or you can be a garbage collector. But if you don't enjoy it then what's the point? Just stick with what you like, in the end, others will admire what you did and you will be happy with it.


----------



## Sk94 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks brother, and to everyone else as well


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Go to college it will do you good, I went for building construction but things are slow here. But I got a little job with the city, I start next week.


----------



## Sk94 (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel really discouraged at this point, just out of curiously why is it that majority of you want me to go the college route? You guys don't enjoy what you do? I'm thinking get an apprenticeship now save some money and possibly as I grow older i go to college, I will be more mature then and will take schools more seriously. Aside from that I don't even know what this business diploma will bring me, I'll probably have to spend more money fall in more debt and get a degree to get anywhere in business. 

In the end ill man up and make my own decision but just need some guidance.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Sk94 said:


> I feel really discouraged at this point, just out of curiously why is it that majority of you want me to go the college route? You guys don't enjoy what you do? I'm thinking get an apprenticeship now save some money and possibly as I grow older i go to college, I will be more mature then and will take schools more seriously. Aside from that I don't even know what this business diploma will bring me, I'll probably have to spend more money fall in more debt and get a degree to get anywhere in business.
> 
> In the end ill man up and make my own decision but just need some guidance.






Once you have stared making money, bought a new truck with a payment, a house with a mortgage, and a wife and kids its very hard to stop making money so you can go to school. It is much easier to do it now while you have little expense.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Sk94 said:


> I feel really discouraged at this point, just out of curiously why is it that majority of you want me to go the college route? You guys don't enjoy what you do? I'm thinking get an apprenticeship now save some money and possibly as I grow older i go to college, I will be more mature then and will take schools more seriously. Aside from that I don't even know what this business diploma will bring me, I'll probably have to spend more money fall in more debt and get a degree to get anywhere in business.
> 
> In the end ill man up and make my own decision but just need some guidance.


Don't get suckered into college. It's tremendously over rated. College is where people learn that having a job where you trade working 40 hours a week 50 weeks a year for $80k and benefits is a good trade. Don't buy into it. Only suckers believe that. 

Work hard. Save your money. Learn everything you can about your craft. Learn to to be disciplined to manage and account for your money. Learn to deal with people. Once you know what you're doing, start doing small projects on the side. Keep learning, working hard, and saving your money. In 5-10 years you'll be so far ahead of where you would be if you had gone to college it will blow your mind. 

I know of several (myself included) who have done just this, and I'm doing pretty well on a sketchy high school education with no college. In fact, I believe I out earn almost all of my college educated friends. Some of the richest people I know have no college. Common sense, self discipline, and a work ethic will take you as far as you want to go. 

I not rich, and I'm not as smart as Mark Cuban, but I totally agree with this post he wrote, and wish I'd read it when I was your age. 

http://blogmaverick.com/2008/10/04/how-to-get-rich/


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

Literally everyone but my mother and my girlfriend thought going into trade school was a bad idea.
I only received support those two because I was completely honest to them. They knew how depressed and lost I was.
Now that I quit post secondary (for now) I've never been happier, my grades skyrocketed, my relationship has never been better and I've never had more money in my pocket (sorry, I have no money in my pocket - I've never had so much money in tools that I've wanted since I was a kid).
So let me reiterate, whatever you do, put all your heart into it and make sure you want to be there. I had brothers, best friends, grandparents, half sisters all telling me to stay in university for the sciences.
We live in a world where there is a social stigma against the trades. But thats another conversation all together.
School isn't for everyone, neither are the trades.


----------



## ENDGRAIN (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm a 1st year apprentice carpenter. All my friends are either just graduated university with bachelors degree or still have a long way to go in there studies. And once they graduate they'll find low paying jobs or have to intern somewhere for at least a full year. I'm already making more money than all my friends and doing something I love. 

With that being said the trades aren't for everyone. Do your research and work a variety of different jobs until you find something you really like. 
Work to live not live to work


----------

